# Reading > Forum Book Club >  November '10 Reading Poll

## papayahed

*Please nominate the novel you would like to read in November in this thread by September 30th.

Please remember that:

- Only those members with 50+ posts can nominate.

- One nomination per member.

- Only the first 10 nominations will be included in the poll.


The Book Club readings are for those who would like to read and discuss books together with other members. 

If you are not able to take part or unwilling to (re)read your own nominations, please refrain from taking part in the process.*

----------


## _Shannon_

Dead Souls by Gogol

----------


## Rores28

"The Broom of the System" by David Foster Wallace

----------


## Dark Muse

Winter Wheat by Mildred Walker

----------


## papayahed

American Psycho

----------


## Nikhar

The Hitchhiker's Guide to Galaxy.

----------


## David Lurie

the death of the adversary by Hans Keilson

----------


## Scheherazade

_The Heart is a Lonely Hunter_ by Carson McCullers.

----------


## bouquin

_Wide Sargasso Sea_ by Jean Rhys.

----------


## L.M. The Third

I'd like to renominate _To Kill a Mockingbird_. Is that permitted?

----------


## Wilde woman

_North and South_ by Elizabeth Gaskell

----------


## Rores28

That's 10... except To Kill a Mockingbird doesn't count

----------


## Scheherazade

> That's 10... except To Kill a Mockingbird doesn't count


Why doesn't it count?

----------


## L.M. The Third

> _North and South_ by Elizabeth Gaskell


Oh dear. I am planning to read that again soon. Now I wonder if I'll be voting for my own nomination or not. I assume that would be simply unforgivable.

----------


## Rores28

> Why doesn't it count?


Just messin with L.M.

----------


## Scheherazade

We have the 10 nominations:
*
1. Dead Souls by Gogol

2. The Broom of the System by David Foster Wallace

3. Winter Wheat by Mildred Walker

4. American Psycho

5. The Hitchhiker's Guide to Galaxy

6. The Death of the Adversary by Hans Keilson

7. The Heart is a Lonely Hunter by Carson McCullers

8. Wide Sargasso Sea by Jean Rhys

9. To Kill a Mockingbird.

10. North and South by Elizabeth Gaskell*

----------


## katelbach

Read Dead Souls, Wide Sargasso Sea and American Psycho so went for To Kill a Mockingbird, which is still on my TBR list and which I am amazed i still haven't read.

----------


## papayahed

Anything except North and South

----------


## Virgil

I can go for a few of these. I'll wait until more people vote to make my vote count more.  :Wink5:

----------


## L.M. The Third

> Anything except North and South


Why? Do you perhaps consider it too "romantic"?

----------


## Rores28

> Read Dead Souls, Wide Sargasso Sea and American Psycho so went for To Kill a Mockingbird, which is still on my TBR list and which I am amazed i still haven't read.


Don't worry you're not missing out on too much....

----------


## kasie

I'll gladly talk about _Hitchhiker's Guide_ with anyone who cares to join in.

----------


## katelbach

Hitchhiker's Guide takes the early lead. Wouldn't mind reading that either. Always been put off for some reason, although I have a copy somewhere.

----------


## Scheherazade

Oh, gawds... The options are _Hitchhiker's Guide_ and _North and South_ at the moment???

 :Rolleyes5:

----------


## papayahed

> Why? Do you perhaps consider it too "romantic"?


No, I can't get past the writing. I've tried several times but can't get through the first few pages.

----------


## Virgil

> Oh, gawds... The options are _Hitchhiker's Guide_ and _North and South_ at the moment???


I would have liked to have read The Heart is a Lonely Hunter, but since it has no chance and I'm still reading the October selection and since I don't have all the time in the world I'm going to have to pass on November.

----------


## Scheherazade

> I would have liked to have read The Heart is a Lonely Hunter, but since it has no chance ...


Ah, don't say that, Virgil, and please do vote! You never know!  :Smilewinkgrin:

----------


## Tallon

I think i read To Kill A Mockingbird on a yearly basis anyway. I've read Jean Rhys before and enjoyed her, and Wide Sargasso Sea is meant to be her magnum opus so i'll go for that  :Smile:

----------


## Nikhar

> I'll gladly talk about _Hitchhiker's Guide_ with anyone who cares to join in.


count me in!  :Wink:

----------


## katelbach

Looking forward to reading this. I expect the discussion to run for about 100 pages though, considering it's a favourite for so many. The copy i have was my grandad's and it's very very well-thumbed! The old sci-fi junky.

----------


## Scheherazade

Going once...

----------


## Scheherazade

Going twice...

----------


## katelbach

Gone?

----------


## Nikhar

Heya Scher...please create the November reading threaD.

----------


## Scheherazade

> Heya Scher...please create the November reading threaD.


Aww, it is so nice to see the young'uns so eager!

 :Tongue:

----------


## Janine

Ah...I read that book awhile back and thought it was pretty good. I also own a movie version which is pretty sexy. I may comment some on the book from time to time. Do we have a thread yet?

----------

